# My version of Band jig



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Here is my version of a band jig, was gonna use binder clips but they proofed to be unacceptable so

I optied for pony clamps , just clamp your rigging and stretch the pony clamps into the slots of the jig

and tie away ! The band set shown is just for clarity.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

That will get the tube set's tied my friend

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I made one similar to this ages ago. Works great, and is super inexpensive.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Haven't tied a set on it yet , it should work fine I'm thinking that I may have to shorten the length of the base its 6" long may be to much of a stretch for bands/tubes .


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome!!!!! Very creative!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

lunasling said:


> Haven't tied a set on it yet , it should work fine I'm thinking that I may have to shorten the length of the base its 6" long may be to much of a stretch for bands/tubes .


The only problem I run into on mine is that I have big hands, so sometimes the relatively small tying space gets in the way. A small gripe though, easily worked around.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Yep, pi$$ed off again!!! Now I'm gonna go sit in the garden and eat worms! :banghead:

He he!

Good idea there Luna.

Let the copying begin!

SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*That is cool in so many ways, great idea Joe.*


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Stresses on those butt joints aren't excessive, huh?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Not noticable as yet but if it does prove to be so there are ways to

rectify the issue .


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Slingshot Silas said:


> Yep, pi$$ed off again!!! Now I'm gonna go sit in the garden and eat worms! :banghead:
> 
> He he!
> 
> ...


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Phoul Mouth said:


> lunasling said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't tied a set on it yet , it should work fine I'm thinking that I may have to shorten the length of the base its 6" long may be to much of a stretch for bands/tubes .
> ...


----------

